# tingly feeling??



## hollyw79

For some reason- the last day or 2- I've had this weird tingly feeling down there.. I googled it and some other people describe it as like having a cell phone that's vibrating in you underwear... I've read it's common in later pregnancy as the baby could be sitting on a nerve or something, but I JUST found out I am pregnant- any one ever have this or know what it is??!!?


----------



## Embo78

I can't help with this but I can identify with the cell phone feeling. When I got to 4 weeks I was amazed to have this weird "vibrating" feeling behind my pubic bone! 
So I'd be very interested in replies to this thread :)


----------



## hollyw79

Well, NO ONE seems to know! :shrug: 

It's off and on and really irritating me the crap out of me.. it doesn't hurt and it isn't strong but I have NO CLUE what it is. I've read in pregnancy it could be bc of a nerve that the baby was sitting on but hello- I am not far enough for that to be an issue. I also read it could be a cyst affecting a nerve too- so THAT is a possibility for sure... especially since I took the fertility meds. It's just very odd. My DH thought it might just be a nerve I pinched from my walks or something which I suppose is a possibility too.


----------



## hollyw79

I *THINK*I finally found an explanation.. its due the expanding uterus and it pinching some nerves! PHEW! I was worried bc I am STILL Having it!! 

https://www.babycenter.com/400_ive-...pelvis-numerous_1825452_639.bc?sortFieldName=


----------

